# April 2014 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

*Congratulations to April's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, TacoZA!*

TacoZA (15 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Araielle (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tree (9 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Sabina88 (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

polukoff (6 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Neecy (5 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

xStatic (3 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Bailmint (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PonyJumper101 (2 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

PetMania (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

blue sky (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Vergil (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Tikibirds (1 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Andre Decasa (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Lefitte (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Asteig86 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

BettaLover4life (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

cowboy (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

bre23 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

Hanzobanana1 (0 votes)


----------



## Administrator (Mar 18, 2013)

DenaTaggart (0 votes)


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

How do we send in a picture for the next contest? The button on the main page is not working for me


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

rylovesriska said:


> How do we send in a picture for the next contest? The button on the main page is not working for me



Did you click the submit a photo link under this months winner ? It appears to be working for me. Let me or any of the moderators know if you continue to have problems. Thanks


----------



## rylovesriska (Oct 30, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Did you click the submit a photo link under this months winner ? It appears to be working for me. Let me or any of the moderators know if you continue to have problems. Thanks


It appears to be working now... Thank you for the help


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Congratulations, TacoZA! Great picture of a beautiful fish.  
Thanks to those of you who voted for me & Diamond, too! It means a lot. <3


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

WOW!!! Thanks guys! Araielle & Tree your pics are awesome!! Well done to everyone else!


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

*congrats*

cograts to you 
your photo was awlsome!!:-D


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks blue sky! Only took about an hour of constant shooting to get it


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

congrats TacoZA! I love the colors in that photo. 8D 

thanks. =)


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

*hello*

:-D


TacoZA said:


> Thanks blue sky! Only took about an hour of constant shooting to get it


 true, for May contest took me 10 mins to get one that was not blurred then another 10 to get Pavo looking at me then 5 to get a looking at me not blurred can see Pavos face one. i looved the contrast of colors in your photo!


----------



## TacoZA (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I wanted to keep his tank as natural looking as possible without the use of live plants (only been doing this for about 6months now). So that his Red would just pop!


----------

